
Wikileaks screws up and publishes its secret donor list - vaksel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/20/wikileaks_donor_leak/
======
jacquesm
this is an interesting development. I don't think being named in that list is
something to be ashamed of, rather something to be proud of.

But the fact that the document contains the text begging for money raises the
possibility of a publicity stunt.

------
vaksel
whats amazing is that they didn't delete the list after it was submitted by
users to their system

